# Tyler, Mercedes, we had a spa day to



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda's Bow was made especially for her from our Jo in Ireland:wub: Jo your a sweetheart thank you again
The groomers finally got it right this time. LOVE Matilda's haircut, Miss Bow loves her hair short she hates getting groomed, crazy girl lol

Tyler this is Matilda come to my house, I'll share my ball with you, I keep asking Snowy to come over, gosh I wait and wait, he never comes to visit.

Miss Bow looks scared she isn't I don't understand her, she always looks scared in pictures, tail down etc. I felt sorry for her she ended up with a yummy treat.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

both girls look great in their cuts - I would say your groomer got it absolutly right!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

they look perfect !


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Aww how cute!!!! Matilda's cut looks like Mercedes and Miss Bow acts just like Edgar when I take a picture. Edgar will turn his head. My Edgar is a very serious dude.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They both look great!
I adore Matilda's hair cut! It's the one I want on Milo but I have yet to get his paws like that!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> both girls look great in their cuts - I would say your groomer got it absolutly right!!!!!


 
finally they listened to me lol it only took three years:w00t:



uniquelovdolce said:


> they look perfect !





elly said:


> Aww how cute!!!! Matilda's cut looks like Mercedes and Miss Bow acts just like Edgar when I take a picture. Edgar will turn his head. My Edgar is a very serious dude.


Matilda has had her hair cut like that for over a year, I take Cosy's picture in everytime, you will love the cut
Edgar and Miss Bow need to meet, lol



Orla said:


> They both look great!
> I adore Matilda's hair cut! It's the one I want on Milo but I have yet to get his paws like that!


Milo is so handsome, gosh that boy could be bald and be adorable:wub: Matilda has cotton hair and it's thick especially on the legs and feet


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Aaah they look so purdy! Poor little Miss Bow, but I have to tell you, my lil' old Ru has that look about her most of the time, not only when the camera is aimed at her.
Two wittle booties.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They both look precious with their own special cuts:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- they both look beautiful. Love both of the clips.

And I know that we've said it before, but Maltida is a dead ringer for Lacie. I could swear it was Lacie that I was looking at (except, of course, for the ball).


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

They look great, Paula! :wub: I love Matilda's cut. I have Rose & Lily cut the same way. Does Matilda take her ball with her when she goes out?:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Aaah they look so purdy! Poor little Miss Bow, but I have to tell you, my lil' old Ru has that look about her most of the time, not only when the camera is aimed at her.
> Two wittle booties.


I think I would drop dead if Miss Bow put her tail up, even when she's excited she doesn't lift her tail, crazy girl



lynda said:


> They both look precious with their own special cuts:wub:


 
they are so very different I'm so glad they are like that



Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- they both look beautiful. Love both of the clips.
> 
> And I know that we've said it before, but Maltida is a dead ringer for Lacie. I could swear it was Lacie that I was looking at (except, of course, for the ball).


Lynn we got to meet up one day, I want to see you and the girls in person:wub:


aprilb said:


> They look great, Paula! :wub: I love Matilda's cut. I have Rose & Lily cut the same way. Does Matilda take her ball with her when she goes out?:wub:


 I love that haircut sooo easy to care for, I haven't seen one maltese that looks bad in the cut

She trys to take her ball but I never let her, if she lost it I would go crazy till we got back home. She does have the ball in bed with us at night, I have woke up with a sore back, when I got up guess what I was laying on:w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

*Two adorable little girls!*

I LOVE their cuts, Paula! They look nice and clean (love the smell of clean fluffs!) and comfy for the summer months.:wub::wub: I would just love playing ball with sweet Matilda! And giving a big kiss to Miss Bow!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Awe! How endearing is B&B with that shy look on her face! 
And Matilda with her ball! 
Great haircuts!


----------

